# Chinzo Machida set to make Bellator debut in Anaheim



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

About time. He's an offensive version of his younger brother. 



> Lyoto Machida’s brother will finally make his Bellator debut.
> 
> Chinzo Machida, who signed with the promotion in December of 2014, is scheduled to take on Mario Navarro in a featherweight bout in the preliminary card of Bellator 160 on Aug. 26, Bellator officials told MMA Fighting on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fast paced fight! This was the only video out there with Japanese commentators.


----------

